
Toxic JavaScript Bundler Community Exposed - saddam96
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/gerutn/plagiarism_gatekeeping_in_the_bundler_community/
======
mr_eel
This title is overstating the issue. End of the day, this is a tiny bit of
interpersonal conflict/difficulties.

Personally I'm always sensitive to systemic, toxic behaviour in programming
communities and I'll jump on it if I can. But this ain't it. This is plain
self-aggrandisement.

